# Fall 07 Prada Bag.....Love it or Hate it?



## BeneBaby (Jul 12, 2007)

I WILL resurrect this forum!!!!







The *New* Prada Rocket Bag was named after the delicious Rocket Popsicle from your youth. A departure from their typical classic nuetral bags this bag is shiny and happy! It is tri-color with tones of red, white and black on glossy patent leather. It is a large tote and comes with a long shoulder strap. Retails $2270.

I NEVER like Prada, but this bag I like. I could see myself jet setting around with my laptop inside the bag. The colors go well with my wardobe too. I love it.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 12, 2007)

cant see it


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 12, 2007)

Fixed it....


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 12, 2007)

I like it, but it's not something I would buy. It just isn't *my* style. But it's a cool bag.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 12, 2007)

It's kind of cute....


----------



## Aprill (Jul 12, 2007)

nah....


----------



## luxotika (Jul 12, 2007)

I like it, but I hate the price!


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm not a fan. It looks so bulky.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't like that it's patent leather. I do love the red in it, but I don't like the bag.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 12, 2007)

If I was rich, I would have used it when I used a diaper bag. But I like paying my mortgage.


----------



## kittenmittens (Jul 13, 2007)

It's kinda cool, but a bit overdone for everyday I think....


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 13, 2007)

It's kinda cute..I'm undecided.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jul 13, 2007)

I like the look but it seems kind of big.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 13, 2007)

Not really my style at all.


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 13, 2007)

never liked prada bags, but i like their shoes. if i were to spend money on a bag right now, it would be another fendi or gucci. i &lt;3 them. Oh, and I always wanted a black chanel bag. Someday.

&lt;3... that was so highschool! lol!


----------



## KatJ (Jul 13, 2007)

Its a cool bag. Not really something I would use though.


----------



## Rockhoppa (Jul 13, 2007)

It is a cute bag but I wish it did not have the white toward the bottom.

Nightmarepenguin


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 13, 2007)

I love it. This is my kind of style!!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 13, 2007)

yes, i'm not a big fan of Prada, but i really like the combo of colors.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 13, 2007)

its just ok to me.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 15, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks fabulous and fun!

I love it!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 17, 2007)

Cute!


----------



## adorable (Jul 19, 2007)

i don't like it...


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 21, 2007)

I love it! it's very cute.


----------



## Barbette (Jul 21, 2007)

This could be nice, heavily depending on the person wearing it and their style


----------



## beautifuladdiction (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't like it. It looks tacky to me.


----------



## brewgrl (Jul 22, 2007)

that bag, being all patent leather and all, will be the quickest knock off to hit the streets by next month, you mark my word. and then it wont be even close to being special.


----------



## missnadia (Jul 22, 2007)

I like the patent red/black combo.. but not with the white in it...


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like it, but it's not something I would buy. It just isn't *my* style. But it's a cool bag. Ditto.
I'm not a fan of the material used either.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't like that bag at all.


----------



## CandyApple (Jul 28, 2007)

It's too huge, in my opinion. If I would ever invest in a Prada handbag, I would invest in a timeless design.


----------



## browneyedbaby0o (Aug 1, 2007)

i think this bag is ugly.. it just looks ugly.. there isnt another word for it .. the strap is way to longg and it just looks like ugly plastic


----------



## GEM5000 (Aug 7, 2007)

seriously...not thanks...not into the shiny bag business


----------



## farris2 (Aug 9, 2007)

hate it


----------



## ling07 (Aug 15, 2007)

love it, wont wear it w/ the shoulder strap.


----------



## babyangel (Aug 28, 2007)

I like it. Goes with my wadrobe colours too.

*Babyangel*


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 28, 2007)

It's alright. Not one of those bags that I just HAVE to have.


----------



## Jessiica69 (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't like it... lol.


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 31, 2007)

It's just okay to me as well.


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 3, 2007)

i don't like it too much

the only reason why i would wear it is because it's prada


----------



## zoe__ (Sep 3, 2007)

im a huge prada fan(not excpesially the bags though) i think this bag is very cute but its so much prettier in real life! a friend of mine bought it recntly , lucky *****


----------



## lo0olyta (Sep 4, 2007)

i did'nt like it....and it's cost so0 much


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 5, 2007)

never been a prada fan, &amp; unfortunately, this piece isnt going to change my mind.


----------

